# Moving to Colorado Springs



## jaan_k (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm moving to Colorado Springs (from a sea-level city) in 6 weeks. How long do you think it'll take me to become acclimated to the altitude.....performance-wise.

Thanks!


----------



## jcfoster (Sep 19, 2008)

*Getting acclimated to Colorado*

I was told about 2 - 3 weeks before I moved here 20 years ago, but in reality, it took the entire summer to before I really got 100% of my strength back. Didnt really attempt any climbing (cycling in the mountains) until the following year. I was about 30 when I moved here, the younger the better I presume.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

It took me a few weeks to not completely suck air, but it took closer to 6 months to feel like myself again.


----------



## JChasse (Sep 16, 2005)

I recently spent a month in CO at 6.500 ft and higher (i live at sea level), and while it seemed to get a little better durng the first week, i never felt anything like "normal". I'm guessing several months for the full phyisological changes to take place.


----------



## jaan_k (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks for the input.....I'm currently in the Springs to look for apartments, and any time I go to ride or jog I suck wind big time!!! I hope it passes fairly quickly.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Jaan_K:

Come ride with us!

We (the cycle tribe I am in) gathers at the Starbucks at Centennial/Vindicator at 8:15AM and leave around 8:30AM each Sunday...A no-drop ride of about 30 to 50 miles. (The Starbucks is just north of the Walgreens on that corner We return around noon. I have a blue Trek Pilot.

Send me a Private Message if you want more options on rides in the Springs area (or just tips in general about the Springs)

I moved here from the SFO bay area (Cupertino/San Jose) in 1982. The first few weeks were great. Lots of energy because of the move and new place/new job, adrenaline, the whole excitement bit. After that. lethargy of epic proportions. It took about six months to acclimate completely. 

Newbie tip to the Springs: Drink lots of water, Aspirin or two before going to bed. Keep the beer/booze intake at moderate levels until you know how to handle it up here. And yes, it's time to clean up your diet. Early to bed (~9:30PM) and early to rise (5:15AM). The best time of the day is between sunup and noon usually.

Note: The cycling here is great. here are some favorites around the state. We can show you the ones around the Springs.

www.ridetherockies.com
www.bicycletourcolorado.com
www.bvbf.com
www.coppertriangle.com

and.....if you ski:

www.snow.com

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, Colorado


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

you should be able to use the "I just moved from sea level" excuse for a couple months. But not to worry, winter will come and then you can totally jump on board with "i'm just doing base miles and don't want to push it"

hopefully by then you'll come around


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jaan_k said:


> How long do you think it'll take me to become acclimated to the altitude.....performance-wise.
> 
> Thanks!


...a lot less time than it'll take to get used to all the religious fundies.


----------



## QBArawk (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been here for about 4 weeks now.....I love the places to ride but it seems the BICYCLE community is not that friendly to FIXED riders..... Just my $.05 though, take it w/a grain of salt.

I mean there are not to many acknowledgments when I extend a greeting to other cyclists around town....

Anyone want to elaborate or just some insight would be appreciated. One way or the other its a great place to ride.....

DONT POUND ON ME FOR THIS......PLEASE!


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

QBArawk said:


> I've been here for about 4 weeks now.....I love the places to ride but it seems the BICYCLE community is not that friendly to FIXED riders..... Just my $.05 though, take it w/a grain of salt.
> 
> I mean there are not to many acknowledgments when I extend a greeting to other cyclists around town....
> 
> ...




I don' t know where you have been riding. I am on the NW side of town and haven't seen any fixie bikes out lately.

As for the friendly stuff, well, there are always a few that desire to keep to themselves. Send me a PM and I'll put you on our Sunday ride distro We're probably not as fast as you are, but you are welcome to come ride with us.

ColoradoVeloDude
Colorado Springs, CO


----------

